# Graffiti Mancunia



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 7, 2006)

hello hello

loved these shots of local graffiti and thought I'd share

go see

nice 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jontintinjordan/tags/graffiti/

*T*_hrobbing_ *A*_ngel_     ___________________________________  _Too much Ha Ha, pretty soon Boo Hoo_


----------



## bfg (Jan 9, 2006)

<heads off to nearest retail park with a pocket full of permanent markers>


----------



## chriswill (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice, I'll look out for them next time i'm about town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I never! 

You learn something new everyday.  Good job I now know this, as I'm allergic to parnsips


----------



## sorearm (Jan 11, 2006)

wow, look great - will look out for them more closely!

like the stencilling and the travis bickle tags.


----------

